# Girl with straw hat



## Tiago3m (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, my name is Tiago. This is my latest drawing done in pencil graphite and charcoal. A3 size (297 × 420) 

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/713/94p9.jpg

I will appreciate your opinion!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

post it on the site so we all can see it.


----------



## Tiago3m (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm new here. How do I do that?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm seeing it now or is that the photo you used? Great job.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats smoking hot man!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

very nice tiago! wow


----------

